# Help identifying my cat breed



## Ermac (5 mo ago)

Hello. Almost two months ago I adopt a kitten from a shelter here in Portugal. The administrator told me the cat would have long hair, but didnt't tell me what breed it is.
Can you help me identifying? I thought it was a Norwegian Forest Cat. But then I used an app, and it appeared has a MaineCoon, Sibérian, sometimes mixed with a Tabby Cat.

My boy his called Lexus, has a round 1,7kgs, with 3 and an half months old. Thanks for the help in avance.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Lexus is gorgeous! I would guess part MaineCoon, part tabby.


----------



## ThundercatJunior (1 mo ago)

he is sooooooo cute


----------

